# Madness



## Peanut (Dec 1, 2013)

I am going maaaaad

Today was day 4 after Peanut's spay and she is definitely much better. She still jumps on one leg once in a while as it seems that the scar is itching her, also she has some lump on the scar but they checked her today and she was ok.

However, despite the fact of having the cone of shame, she is non-stop. I couldn't play with her as much as I do as I was busy today, so she has been looking for things to do on her own and she is restless. 

She is sleeping in our bedroom in her crate until she doesn't have the cone, but 2 hours later my OH brought her to the kitchen as she didn't stop fidgeting and moving around in the crate. I have been given firm instructions to sleep with her in another bedroom.

Now she is in the kitchen and she has calmed down after tearing apart some slippers.

Who told me the other day that on day 4 after the spaying she would be back to normal? Well, all I can say is that a little bit of peace has been nice for the last 3 days but obviously that is a thing of the past.

She is totally frustrated by not been allowed out so tomorrow we are going to wander the neighbourhood or she will eat the bricks of the house.

Finally she is sleeping in her round bed. Phew


----------



## Peanut (Dec 1, 2013)

Comfy finally.....


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Oh how I sympathise with you and little peanut (and your OH)!!  Poppy was so frustrated and just didn't understand why we weren't going further than the garden and even then, on a lead  I got her two new toys which she chewed to death and helped a lot, one was a long snake which meant that in the early hours when she was playful (we slept downstairs with her for 3 nights) then I could just stretch out a tired arm and wriggle the toy and she'd have a field day at the other end (didn't even need to open my eyes!). Little 5 minute walks were our saviour but do take care, if the wound hasn't fully healed internally you'll end up with weeks and weeks of the 'no exercise' rule


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Poor Peanut... Be positive, only 6 days to go 
Dot was horrendous - I even gave up taking her out for lead walks because she does did this mad leap around like a frustrated fish on the end of a line thing. Inside she pinged on and off the sofa, so ended up banished to the kitchen. Fairlie gave me very strong words of the potential damage she could do to herself, so I was very, very boring with her. However we did do loads of training on stays, baby distance control and target touching - which she really, really enjoyed. It was good for her to, as she can be something of a free spirit 
Good luck - the time does pass and Peanut'll soon be 100% and she'll never be a tarty hot floozy like Ruby :behindsofa:
Have you tried a onesie instead of the cone of shame, mch more comfy for her.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

ooops crikey this minimal post length thing is a pain.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Yeah, sorry to have been so graphic about what can go wrong, but it is really a case of a little bit of discipline now can save a whole ton of expense, infection, surgeries and setbacks later. My vet friend has told me some horror stories. It is really really worth it to let the incisions heal properly! Imagine having abdominal surgey and then doing a high bar routine at the olympics and then saying to your surgeon "I was trying to take it easy". It is sort of like that.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Sympathize. That was the most difficult 10 days. Just know you are doing your best. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

Keep up the good work. When Savannah got lumps on her scar the vet extended her no excersize time period til they were gone, so good luck hope Peanut wont eat your house


----------



## Peanut (Dec 1, 2013)

Oh, tell me about the lump in the scar please, I have noticed today that she has a big lump in it. I don't think it looks right.

On Tuesday I have another vet appointment and I will ask to be seen by a vet and not a nurse who last week didn't even know what is the range of a dog's body temperature. I am really furious by the poor knowledge of someone working there and charging £275 for her spay. 

I am not seeing a nurse. I am going to see the head vet and tell him that they are unprofessional by employing someone like her. She was lovely, true, but I don't go to the vet to meet lovely young girls. He will wish not to have done this to me. 

Lump in the scar.....


----------



## Peanut (Dec 1, 2013)

I love the snake story :laugh:


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

My guess is it's just bruising and will go away, but maybe Ruth will be here soon to say if that is normal.  Good thing you are taking your vet on, it might save future families getting an incompetant assistant.

Someone should invent a cockapoo immobilization device, like a straight jacket! It could have little wheels at the bottom so they could wheel about using their mouth to navigate with a stick


----------



## Peanut (Dec 1, 2013)

Yes, the inventor would make a mint

Watch this: the girls at the vet said to me that peanut had fever. She looked fine to me, so I asked her, so, what's her temperature? She said it was 39. I then queried what was a normal reading and she said it was 36.6. I didn't say anything as I was too angry and I didn't want to make a scene. I knew she was talking out of the proverbial.

Can you believe the level of knowledge? Or lack of it?


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

I can remember posting when Savannah had her lumps and it was something others had experienced. Hernia was ruled out, they said could be reaction to the stiches, but also said could be down to her being over active, she was given anti biotics. Think it was two weeks but could of been three of no off lead walks however long it was seemed like an eternity Perhaps you could ask friends or neighbours if there is another vet in the area they would recommend, to make you feel happier with the standard of care.

Love to peanut x


----------



## Peanut (Dec 1, 2013)

Thanks Amanda. I have searched for another vet so we will have to go there I'm afraid.

I will see what the VET says about the lump. 3 weeks on the lead....I might as well launch a rocket to Mars...it will be easier.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Normal dog temperature is 37-39 Celsius. Often at the higher end for smaller dogs.

Lola had wound healing issues with her spay. Her wound was closed with subcuticular sutures (under the skin) then the last layer of skin closed with glue. She had a reaction to the glue which caused the wound to swell (lumpy), ooze, go red and warm to touch. It just wasn't healing because her body was rejecting the glue. It didn't seem to bother her too much but bothered me. It took about an extra 10 days for that wound to heal. The vet didn't put more sutures on the skin layer but just let it scab over and close itself. 

I was told to never let anyone use skin glue on her for anything. She could have a worse reaction the next time.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Oh and Lola is also allergic to dissolvable sutures too... Her internal sutures still haven't dissolved and are easily felt under her skin as little hard lumps. They aren't causing any problems but I keep an eye just in case. Hopefully she will never need surgery to excise them.

Lola was spayed just over a year ago.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I wonder if it is the rubber in the glue Lola is allergic too, like so many people nowadays? My daughter reacted badly to some glue in face paint glitter and now has to stay away from balloons, surgical gloves and rubber condoms. (also cantelope which is related to rubber somehow.)


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

After hearing all your stories I am so glad Poppy had keyhole surgery. Five days and all over and done with x


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Molly and Mandy both had allergic reactions to their sutures. Had to go back for a second op to remove them. After that they were fine. Guess I've got all this to come with Phoebe. Will devour all your hints and tips and will be ultra prepared.


----------



## Jensen (Apr 23, 2013)

My dog training lady said that mental games and training can be just as tiring (if not more) than walking. You could try things like hiding her toy in the house and getting her to find it or hiding treats under cups - anything like that that uses the brain could help her calm down. Good luck


----------



## Peanut (Dec 1, 2013)

Yes, we play a lot of mental games

But today she was naughty and played like crazy in the garden. I couldn't stop her as she was so happy with the weather....


----------

